
How to do what you love and make good money - dwynings
https://sivers.org/balance
======
mswen
Explaining some of my life choices:

I have tended to have about a 4 year attention span.

At least 2 former vocations (paid work) have moved into the avocation bucket
(un-paid, still do some of it for love of the "work").

Along the way I have secured skills for some pretty well paid hourly
consulting. I can make the equivalent of a mediocre FT salary working about 8
to 12 hours weekly.

I try to divide up the remainder of my time between, helping out elderly
family members, spending time with my wife and kids and do most of the
cooking, spend time on avocations mentioned above and building more product
oriented software. I have the thought that I might turn one of those products
into a real business that might eventually do better than hourly consulting.

One of the challenges is questioning one's previous decisions and wondering if
I should put a lot more time and energy into building up the consulting side.
There are many times that more money now would be nice!

Some friends, even one's with a lot more money than I, envy my lifestyle
balance while I sometimes envy their greater financial success.

I guess in the end I mostly agree with Sivers but there are days you wonder.

------
webmaven
Good advice _if_ you are optimizing for your individual happiness.

